

Indian mobile games approach critical mass - dnetesn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/technology-topics/11562456/Indian-mobile-games-approach-critical-mass.html

======
cubancigar11
For a title like this, they couldn't find any Indian with a smart phone or
someone actually playing a game on it.

